# Turning chucks



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 15, 2008)

I cut the socket in the bottom of my rough turn bowl too big for my Nova Chuck, it is around 83mm wide. It looks like the biggest ID chuck is 75mm, or are there any bigger ones?

I recently started turning again after around 5 years of hiatus.


----------



## Dennis_Peacock (May 1, 2008)

Yes there is.....Teknatool makes a Nova Titan Chuck. Made specifically for lathes up to a 20" swing and with the powergrip jaws? It's awesome!!!!


----------

